# Tivo with Hisense TV



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

I just got my Tivo in the mail today.  
My only problem that I am having so far is syncing my Tivo remote with my Hisense TV. I have researched a bit on the web and have found a "code" "0748." I have no idea how to use this code or if it would even let me sync them together. Anyone have any ideas on what to do? I just want to be able to control my TV with my Tivo remote. I am using the Series 2 DVR if that matters. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

That is the UEI/OFA remote code for Hisense tv's, its useless to a tivo remote.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the response 

So, is there any way to sync them together? I found the webpage http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...odes_for_My_TV_Stereo_Manufacturer_Work_.html

I tried this several times with no luck...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can only code search on the classic Peanut remotes. If there is no code, you are SOL.

You can learn on the Glo remote.


Otherwise, look into a learning universal. Don't cheap out, spend $20 or more for a good one.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Classic peanut do not have a hisense code, people have search and search, there just isn't one. It uses the same codeset as Norcent, which is in the tivo remote either. 

I'd go with one of the new radio shack UEI made models, 15-133, 15-134, and 15-135. Two of them are on sale 'til the end of the month.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I really appreciate it. I'll will be looking to buy a new remote soon.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

Will the Glo remote definitely work with my Hisense TV? It seems like the best remote to buy, but I just want to make sure that it will work before buying it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No definite guarantees, but by virtue of the the fact the Glo remote can learn the TV codes, yes, it is very likely it can work the Hisense TV.

Depending on other factors, I'd go for a full featured learning remote.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

What full feautured learning remote would you reccommend?


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

PinkL said:


> What full feautured learning remote would you reccommend?


I know there are several threads on this .. so I would recommend searching for some of them for more details .. But .. I figured I'd offer my $.02 .. since you're obviously dying to know (a bump after 3hrs???  )

I'd say it really depends on how much $$$ you want to spend. I just recently purchased (waiting for it to arrive in the mail) a Harmony One remote. That's probably on the "extreme" end .. but I liked the deal I got .. and hopefully I'll love it.

What I was going to recommend was the remote I've been using for the past 2 years or so .. (just because I'm dumping it for a better one doesn't mean it wasn't quite sufficient) .. Its the Home Theater Master MX-500 .. Here's a link to it @ Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Universal-MX-500-10-Device-Viewscreen-Operation/dp/B000065UDU

They have it for $69 w/free shipping. Its a good, solid learning remote. Handles 10 devices. Decent feel in terms of TiVo daily operation.

You could do worse.

Good luck.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

Thanks MirclMax. 
I have been reading quite a few threads and different sites and I am reading that with Hisense LCD TV's the Logitech is the only universal remote that will work with Tivo. 

I really don't need a high-tech remote that controls a ton of things. I just want something that will work with Tivo and my TV. 
The Glo is something that would be perfect if only it would work with my TV.


----------



## PinkL (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

There are many remotes that work with tivo, the tivo isn't your problem, its the hisense tv. so whatever remote you get make sure its learning remote. Like radio shack models I posted earlier. each is a learning remote that can be taught about 75 commands. more that enough for any tv remote. And they have preset codes for tivo.


----------



## jayhawk069 (Jan 6, 2008)

As mentioned, there is lots of love out there for the MX-500 even though it's several years old. Check the reviews at remotecentral.com and you'll see what I mean.


----------

